# Those Big Ears!!!



## JagersMommy (Aug 31, 2011)

Here are Jäger's stages of his ears. :wub:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Love big ears!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, the ears in 13 week is TOO FUNNY and too cute!! I LOVE GSD EARS!! :wub:


----------

